#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  Hulp bij winactie

## sjamsoe

SalamoeAlaikoem
AsalamoeAlaikoem lieve dames. 

Willen jullie deze pagina delen met jullie omgeving?

Islam is Mooi is een stichting die behoeftigen helpt. Voor meer info neem een kijkje op hun pagina. 
https://m.facebook.com/IslamIsMooi/?...&source=result

Door te delen en mij erin te taggen (Sam Sammerita) maakt mijn broertje kans op een umrahreis.
BarakaAllahoe fiekoem

----------

